# Anyone growing roucaneuf?



## MisterEd (Sep 29, 2016)

I am probably one of the few vintners in Arkansas trying to grow Roucaneuf. The mother vine was awesome this year (4th year). I got 10 pounds off of it and froze the fruit for another year when there is more to work with. I'll have about 15 vines when they are all mature. The starters have been slow to grow so far, unlike the original mother vine which has a tremendous amount of vigor for some reason.


----------



## MisterEd (Oct 1, 2016)

Attached is my Roucaneuf mother vine, post harvest. It's laid out across my barrier fence and has turned into a monster of sorts. I am almost finished populating the area where the "daughters" will be growing. My vintner friend in a different part of the county tried to get it to grow in an alluvial wash/river bed area and it wouldn't do much. I took a cutting and put it the heavy clay on on my property and it has thrived so far.


----------

